# LumberJ’s Live from the Blind



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

We ended up giving it about another hour before deciding to call it a day at 3:45. In that time we had 2 more birds land in the far pocket yet again and a couple more pairs make a big lap around the lake before disappearing. I kept threatening to walk around the lake again and get them but just as I was getting up to go they decided to leave. I declared that to be the 2nd best possible outcome. We ended the day with 8 birds, a few new friends, and a countless laughs. It might not have been the hot and heavy 6-man mallard limit that I daydreamed about, but it was an exceptionally fun and fulfilling day. Great note to end the season on as well!

Aside from all the laughter, the coolest part of the day was just watching the sheer number of birds consistently work. At times it got a bit frustrating to have them make 10 passes without finishing, but just having them there in extended moments of excitement really helped to make it memorable. 










Funny coincidence of the day was that the other dog running happens to be Lily’s half brother. Both share Eli from Kingseed Kennel as the stud of their litter. Both did real well today!




















Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

ajkulish said:


> Man that was a blast! Never a dull moment in the blind with ol Denny St Clair. That is, when he is in the blind. Hes been texting me for the last couple weeks telling me how he can't stop thinking about shooting birds, but when the moment arrives you can't get him to sit in one spot for more than 45 minutes :lol: 80 yards over dare and this morning could have been out of control. Nothing like making the most of the split! Great day to be a mooch :coolgleam


Haha. Ol Denis feels like he’s slacking if he’s not sweatin! Man, I’m bushed after trying to keep up with him. Somehow managed 11 miles and 5800 calories burned today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Are you gonna hit it tomorrow to or time to rest after that ? That’s a hunt you guys will be talking about when your sitting around for the next fifty years!!


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

roger15055 said:


> Are you gonna hit it tomorrow to or time to rest after that ? That’s a hunt you guys will be talking about when your sitting around for the next fifty years!!


Hahah. Oh for sure, very memorable! Would love to have gotten back out this morning but it was a good note to end on and I need to help my wife out today. Works out though because man am I sore and moving slow this morning (so is Lily) haha


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

Poor Lildabeast she needs a extra treat!! Yes sir always good to help the wife out makes life so much easier!!!


----------

